# quick fix for an old roof



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

Friend has a cabin with an old dried out roof, shingles are about 50 years old. He would like to patch it to get by until he has the $ to put a second story on it. There is aready a bunch of tar on it I was wondering about the peel and stick ice sheild for couple of years. Any help thanks


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I don't know how big the cabin is. But I'd say for a quick and fairly cheap temporary fix, he could just use a big heavy duty plastic tarp. They come in several colors and if it's a fairly small cabin, it might be the best bet for now. I just looked at the Harbor Freight web site and did a search for "tarp". They've got LOTS of sizes available. I even saw one at 28' x 59' for about $120.

The ice shield would be a waste of time, money, and effort because it's not going to stick to the old shingles.

John


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Roll roofing.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

A five gallon bucket or two of black roof coating (mobile home?).


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Burksee said:


> A five gallon bucket or two of black roof coating (mobile home?).


That may work, but I'd absolutely hate to be the guy that has to deal with it down the road! :lol::lol:

John


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm with mike rolled roofing 

sent from me to you


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Couple years isnt too temp. whatever he decides, it will be taking some all season abuse. Fire and ice is really costly, and like others said it wont sick, and for sure not a full season. Tarp it IMO, then pray


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I had some other thoughts after looking at some of the replies. You say that the shingles are 50 years old. That's a pretty old building and roof. Rolled roofing is MUCH heavier than a tarp. So with a tarp, you're putting much less additional load on an old structure. It's going to be hard to get much of a seal with rolled roofing. I'm betting that it's not a very big building so a cheap tarp or two would keep it drier than rolled roofing and might let the snow load slide off easier in the winter. Just another thought.

John


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

jpollman said:


> I had some other thoughts after looking at some of the replies. You say that the shingles are 50 years old. That's a pretty old building and roof. Rolled roofing is MUCH heavier than a tarp. So with a tarp, you're putting much less additional load on an old structure. It's going to be hard to get much of a seal with rolled roofing. I'm betting that it's not a very big building so a cheap tarp or two would keep it drier than rolled roofing and might let the snow load slide off easier in the winter. Just another thought.
> 
> John


I agree. A heavy duty tarp and a hammer tacker will do a helluva lot better job of protecting the roof than cobbling on additional layers of roofing material.

But, I have successfully used Ice & Water Shield to preserve valleys until the reroof was done.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

What about that spray stuff on the informercial, supposed to seal everything. But would probably be costly at two cans for $19.99. I say tarp it also. ice shield will not work or hold up to the elements for two years. And rolled roofing will most likely leak horribly. How many square is the roof. Alot of times you can find shingles for dirt cheap, maybe he could just roof it with mismatched shingles if he doesn't care about the look for a couple years. Craigs list is a good spot to look for shingles contractors or homeowners have left over, or alot of supplierers will have random shingles for sale for next to nothing.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Tarp it. Put the tarp on as tightly as possible, it will last longer that way. Replace the tarp as needed, or until the neighbors tire of the eyesore and torch the place.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Yep. But if it's a cabin in the woods, you may be able to find a camo tarp. Then the place would just disappear! :lol:

John


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Get a roll of EPDM rubber and some term bar it will last for years i did a few hunt camps some over ten years ago.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

0.60 mil EPDM is available in up to 20' x 50' rolls.
You can probably get a piece or 2 big enough to cover the whole cabin, this will keep the weather out for the next 30 yrs if you can secure it right.
_it's pretty cheap for what it does._


----------



## SWAT Hunter (Sep 22, 2011)

ESOX said:


> Tarp it. Put the tarp on as tightly as possible, it will last longer that way. Replace the tarp as needed, or until the neighbors tire of the eyesore and torch the place.


I'm with ESOX on this one but it will not last a few years so you may need to tarps it again in a year or 2. I have seen the wind shread tarps that were installed to loose. You should use 1x lineal strips of wood around the perimeter and a few vertically down the roof.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

SWAT Hunter said:


> I'm with ESOX on this one but it will not last a few years so you may need to tarps it again in a year or 2. I have seen the wind shread tarps that were installed to loose. You should use 1x lineal strips of wood around the perimeter and a few vertically down the roof.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Exactly. And, depending upon the application, I would consider going right over the facia and securing underneath to prevent air lift.

A couple of years ago I did a really quick preservation job and had 2x8's lifted right up from the force of the wind before I could get things attached.


----------



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

What is epdm and term bar? Is that the rubber sheets you put under the shingles in the valley's the cabin is 20x30 with hip roof ends.

Thanks again for the input.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

EPDM is a commercial roofing material. Like a big inner tube. This week A 10 X 50' roll of 60 mill will cost you around $250.00./T-Bar is heavy gauge aluminum bar. $3.50 for 10'


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

nitetime said:


> What is epdm and term bar? Is that the rubber sheets you put under the shingles in the valley's the cabin is 20x30 with hip roof ends.
> 
> Thanks again for the input.



EPDM is rubber like an inner tube but it comes in flat sheets (on rolls).
You can get single pieces of EPDM from a roofing supplier, Eikenhout, Wimsatt, ABC, etc.
You can get a single sheet that is 20' x 50'.

Term bar is short for "termination bar" and is used to finish or "terminate" the EPDM usually at a wall.
For a long term thing like what you are looking for a sheet of EPDM is ideal.
EPDM is significantly heavier than a tarp and won't blow off as easily, it is far more durable also.

You can use the EPDM to cover the roof and termination bar to hold it down, you can get the proper screws at the same roofing supplier that you get the EPDM.

Let it be noted that if you simply cover the roof with something and forget about it you run the risk of the roof further deteriorating to the point that there may be rafter/truss damage in addition to deck damage.
There are all sorts of bugs that just love a rotten roof also.


----------



## SWAT Hunter (Sep 22, 2011)

I've never heard anyone use epdm on a residential roof repair... I would also like to note that a 20 x 50 roll of .60 mill weights 450-500 lbs so compared to a tarp @ maybe 40 lbs for a 20 x 30 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

SWAT Hunter said:


> I've never heard anyone use epdm on a residential roof repair... I would also like to note that a 20 x 50 roll of .60 mill weights 450-500 lbs so compared to a tarp @ maybe 40 lbs for a 20 x 30
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


From what I gather the OP isn't interested in repairing the roof, the OP just wants to stop it from leaking as cheap as possible.

While using EPDM isn't exactly cheap, it is a very inexpensive solution that is easy to apply and will last for much longer than any other solution other than a proper repair/reroof.

We use EPDM on residential structures quite frequently, with excellent results.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

-Axiom- said:


> From what I gather the OP isn't interested in repairing the roof, the OP just wants to stop it from leaking as cheap as possible.
> 
> While using EPDM isn't exactly cheap, it is a very inexpensive solution that is easy to apply and will last for much longer than any other solution other than a proper repair/reroof.
> 
> We use EPDM on residential structures quite frequently, with excellent results.


Yep and the lbs per square is not that much, lighter than 90lb rolled roofing. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

90# used to weigh 90# a square, hence it's name. Nowdays it weighs around 70# a square (.7 # a square foot) 60 mil EPDM weighs about .4# a square foot, or 40# a square.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

we use this on our deer blinds... it works great...



-Axiom- said:


> 0.60 mil EPDM is available in up to 20' x 50' rolls.
> You can probably get a piece or 2 big enough to cover the whole cabin, this will keep the weather out for the next 30 yrs if you can secure it right.
> _it's pretty cheap for what it does._


----------



## Hilljack (Mar 18, 2002)

Try a Billboard Tarp secured well. They are around 16Mils and have a rip stop mesh. UV protected for 5 years. I got mine from a place in Denver and truck shipped here to MI.


----------

